# NOMINATE: Best Museum



## cristianocani (Oct 21, 2004)

#1 - *Vatican museum*



















#2 - *Uffizi, Florence*



















#3 *Museums citadel, Cagliari *  (archeological museum, art gallery - pinacoteca, Oriental art museum, etnographic museum, "Clemente Susini"ancient anatomic waxes museum)


----------



## European1978 (Dec 12, 2003)

#1 Uffizi - Firenze
#2 Musei Vaticani - Roma
#3 Brera - Milano


----------



## CG5 (Sep 12, 2002)

We're talking architecture? Geez...apparently I'm alone in my love of the contemporary. 


Milwaukee Art Museum









Neue Staatsgalerie (Stuggart)









Tate Modern (London)


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

metropolitan museum of art
british museum
louve


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

British Museum, London
Louvre, Paris
Natural History Museum, New York


----------



## capitan harlock (Apr 25, 2004)

MUSEI VATICANI -ROME 
UFFIZI- FLORENCE
HERMITAGE- SANKT PETERSBURG


----------



## renell (Sep 21, 2002)

Vatican Museum (found it boring until the fresco of Michaelangelo thing) nevertheless gets my vote
National Maritime Museum, Sydney
Tate Modern, London (i'm more of a contemporary art person, love the way they turned this ugly rundown place into a place of great art)


----------



## McClane (Nov 16, 2003)

Very difficult... but...

#1 - British Museum - London
#2 - Musei Vaticani - Rome
#3 - Pinacoteca Brera - Milan


----------



## gundust (Nov 6, 2004)

Uffizi, Florence
Louvre, Paris
Vatican, Rome


----------



## Pavlvs (Jan 5, 2005)

By the ROUGH GUIDE :


Vatican Museums 


A fifteen-minute walk from St Peter's (follow the signs out from the north side of the piazza), the only part of the Vatican Palace you can visit independently is the Vatican Museums at Viale Vaticano 13 (April–Nov Mon–Sat 8.45am–2.20pm, last exit 3.45pm; rest of year Mon–Sat 8.45am–12.20pm, last exit 1.45pm; €10; closed Sun, holidays and religious holidays, except the last Sunday of each month when admission is free) – QUITE SIMPLY, THE LARGEST, RICHEST MOST COMPELLING AND PERHAPS MOST EXHAUSTING MUSEUM COMPLEX IN THE WORLD. If you have found any of Rome's other museums disappointing, the Vatican is probably the reason why: so much booty from the city's history has ended up here, from both classical and later times, and so many of the Renaissance's finest artists were in the employ of the pope, that not surprisingly the result is a set of museums so stuffed with antiquities as to put most other European collections to shame.

As its name suggests, the Vatican Palace actually holds a collection of museums on very diverse subjects – displays of classical statuary, Renaissance painting, Etruscan relics, Egyptian artefacts, not to mention the furnishings and decoration of the palace itself. There's no point in trying to see everything, at least not on one visit. Once inside, you have a choice of routes, but the only features you really shouldn't miss are the Raphael Stanze and the Sistine Chapel. Above all, decide how long you want to spend here, and what you want to see before you start; you could spend anything from 45 minutes to the better part of a day here, and it's easy to collapse from museum fatigue before you've even got to your most important target of interest. Be conservative – the distances between different sections alone can be vast and very tiring.


----------



## bobdebouwer (Feb 26, 2004)

Science Museum NEMO (New Metropolis) Amsterdam. Built in 1997, above a tunnel. Designed by Renzo Piano.


----------



## Undarl (Jan 16, 2005)

1-El Prado
2-Guggenheim Bilbao


----------



## cellete (May 19, 2004)

Louvre
Moma
El Prado


----------



## I'mBack (Jan 15, 2005)

1.Louvre -Paris
2.Musei Vaticani - Rome
3.Metropolitan Museum - New York


----------



## chenlu (Dec 16, 2003)

1- Milwaukee 
2- Neue Staatsgalerie 
3- Guggenheim


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Actually, the Forbidden City is a museum as well.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Metropolitan Museum of Art (New York)
Museo Nacional del Prado (Madrid)
Musee du Louvre (Paris)


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Voting on Architecture?

SFMOMA, San Francisco
(Modern Art)

















Jewish Museum, Berlin- The whole building takes you in when your inside or on the grounds
(Holocaust)









































































Rock and Roll Hall of Fame, Cleveland


----------



## gothicform (Jul 25, 2002)

natural history museum, london
tate modern, london
the louvre, paris

amusing to see people post pics of these small museums, wills pics of the natural history museum dont show just how massive it is. its bigger than most countries parliaments. as for the tate, what other museum can have a 500ft long sculpture INSIDE it?


----------



## EastSider (Oct 21, 2004)

1.Milwaukee Art Museum--Milwaukee, WI. USA








2. Guggenhaim (sp?) Bilboa, Spaine


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

1 - Musei Vaticani - Roma, Italia
2 - Louvre - Paris, France
3 - Ermitage - SanktPetersburg - Russia


----------



## sts (Dec 9, 2002)

Musei Vaticani,Uffizzi,Louvre,M.O.M.A.


----------



## AtlanticaC5 (Mar 14, 2003)

Louvre, Paris
American Museum of Natural History, New York City
British Museum, London


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

Rijksmuseum, Amsterdam
Louvre, Paris
Hermitage, St Petersburg


----------



## shivtim (May 6, 2004)

1. Museum of Natural History, NYC (especially that awesome space room)
2. Hagia Sophia, Istanbul (technically a museum)








3. Guggenheim, Bilbao


----------



## Belsize (Jan 17, 2005)

1) Musei Vaticani. Rome
2) Uffizi. Florence
3) Tate Modern. London


----------



## SanMiguel (Sep 15, 2002)

skyscraper-wise: The MOMA in NYC


































.


----------



## lyonsdown (Sep 11, 2002)

1. Hermitage
2. MOMA New York
3. British Museum

I haven't been to the Louvre so don't know if it's any good. The natural history museum and Science museums in London both deserve a mention too however NY natural history museum is much better exhibit wise than London's but the building is nowhere near as impressive.


----------



## Trisuno (Dec 29, 2002)

1 Louvre
2 Hermitage
3 Prado


----------



## Hed Kandi (Aug 29, 2004)

1 gugenheim bilbao
2 jewish museum berlin
3 louvre paris
4 British museum
5 Moma NYC


----------



## Impf (Dec 28, 2004)

Musée du Louvre- Paris
Metropolitan Museum of Art (The Met)- NYC
Museo Nacional de Antropología- Mexico City


----------



## th0m (Oct 14, 2004)

gothicform said:


> natural history museum, london
> tate modern, london
> the louvre, paris
> 
> amusing to see people post pics of these small museums, wills pics of the natural history museum dont show just how massive it is. its bigger than most countries parliaments. as for the tate, what other museum can have a 500ft long sculpture INSIDE it?


You have to agree that there are far more factors that most people will weigh into making their nominations for best museum. Size isn't all. I won't deny that Tate Modern is very impressive, I have never been into the Natural History Museum. 

As for my nominations:

1. Solomon R. Guggenheim Museum, Frank Lloyd Wright 1943-1959, New York City













































2. Kunsthal, Rem Koolhaas 1988-1992, Rotterdam




































3. Rijksmuseum, Pierre Joseph Hubert Cuypers 1876-1885, Amsterdam


----------



## Sergei (May 20, 2004)

*Metropolitan Museum of Art* in New York City, and the *Louvre* in Paris are without a doubt some of the best museums in the world, if not THE best. Throw in the *Hermitage Museum* in St. Petersburg, to make it 3.

I nominate them! :colgate:


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

the Louvre in Paris, just because it's the Louvre
the Met in NYC, though I really like the Natural Musuem too
the Skyscraper museum in NYC, if no one has nominated it yet, even though it sucks


----------



## Ra17 (Jan 24, 2005)

Milwaukee Art Museum


----------



## Ra17 (Jan 24, 2005)

Oh.. Hermitage and Lourve too...


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

1. louvre paris
2. British museum
3. Solomon R. Guggenheim Museum


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

*The State Hermitage: Winter Palace!*

The State Hermitage: Winter Palace.
Saint Petersburg, Russia


----------



## Winus (Sep 11, 2002)

Gugenheim, New York
Gugenheim, Bilbao
Jewish Museum, Berlin


----------



## 612bv3 (Oct 10, 2004)

1. SF MOMA








































2. Louvre
3. The California Palace of the Legion of Honor


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Much as I applaud your patriotism & appreciate the pictures, 612bv3, the SF museums simply have no standing on the world stage ... neither from the architectural nor from the collection point of view.


----------



## Cliff (Dec 5, 2002)

Guggenheim Bilbao








World's most beautiful building


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Interesting: it is now about Museum ARCHITECTURE? At the beginning it started with: what the museum offers - it's a HUGE difference and we should split up the poll in two somehow I think...


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Kuesel said:


> Interesting: it is now about Museum ARCHITECTURE? At the beginning it started with: what the museum offers - it's a HUGE difference and we should split up the poll in two somehow I think...


This contest is about both - what the museum offers AND the architecture of the building.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

And i vote the Jewish Museum in Berlin to. It's really impressive


----------



## Medo (Apr 7, 2004)

British Museum, London
Victoria and Albert Museum, London
Natural History Museum, London


----------



## Byron (Oct 6, 2002)

1. Guggenheim Museum, Frank Lloyd Wright (How come only 1 nomination for it so far? I mean it changed the way art was displayed and how the building interacted with the art!)

2. British Museum, London

3. Musei Vaticani, Rome


----------



## Aurelio (Mar 5, 2004)

What about Deutsche Museum in Munich? Wonderful!


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

1.The State Hermitage Museum, St. Petersburg, Russia
2.Metropolitan Museum of Art, NYC, USA
3.British Museum, London, UK


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

:bash: :bash: sorry double post


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Tel Aviv museum of art by arc. Preston Scott Cohen


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

The National Palace Museum in Taipei, considered one of the world's greatest museums alongside the Louvre, Hermitage etc. I love it because it truly is history itself, like Indiana Jones.

Its history reads like a Le Carre thriller: About a thousand years ago it was started under the Song dynasty and was moved from capital to capital depending on the Dynasty and accumulating into a vast collection. However in 1924 the Last Emperor, Puyi and his court were given two hrs before being evicted from the Forbidden City, leaving forever behind the collection. It took the following seven years just to organise and identify the pieces. By Japanese invasion threatening Beijing, and the huge value of the collection at risk politically - it bestowed enormous symbolic power to those that held it - the whole collection was carefully wrapped and packed into over 20,000 shipment cases, and shipped in five trains south to the new capital, Nanjing.
For 16 years these cases shuttled backward and forward across the wartorn face of China by huge convoys of rail, truck, ox cart, raft and foot, a few steps ahead of the Japanese, and later the Communists. On the Japanese occupation of Beijing the collection was loaded aboard trucks and transported in three huge shipments into the western mountains.

On the communist control of the mainland 4,800 cases were taken back east onto the govt ships escaping for Taiwan, leaving behind the remaining 16,000 cases right up to the jetty and facing an uncertain future.

These 4,800 cases today form the 700,000 priceless pieces of art in the collection, including 4,400 ancient bronzes, 13,000 paintings, 24,000 pieces of porcelain, 14,000 works of calligraphy, 4,600 pices of jade and 153,000 ancient books. the main museum building was completed in 1965, abutting out of a James Bond-esque mountainside where massive steel doors lead to where most of the collection is stored in stacked steel trunks in huge 600ft long atmospherically controlled tunnels.

This is why if you go to the Forbidden City, despite it being the largest palace in the world it looks strangely empty, despite the Communist govt collecting treasures over the years from other parts of the country.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

It would have been amazing to have seen the national collection of Japan, thousands of years old, destroyed in the 1923 Tokyo Earthquake and inferno, and one of the greatest art losses in history .


----------

